# Need a sub in MN? Fulltime preferred



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking to sub fulltime in any of these areas.

Twin Cites (and surrounding)
Alexandria
St. Cloud
Fergus Falls
Fargo/Moorhead
Or anywhere between Fargo and MSP along I94.

Looking for steady guaranteed work. Well as steady as you can be in this business. 
2007 F150 7.5 straight plow, (will get a larger straight, or V-plow for the right job/pay if needed)
2007 ATV 48'', 60'' 72'' straight plows.
Carries own liability Insurance.

I am looking to work for a larger contractor that can provide a decent amount of work. Safety and Honesty come first. Please only serious contractors looking for a good working subcontractor need contact me.

Thanks, Steve Koep
[email protected]


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

IMAGE;417147 said:


> Looking to sub fulltime in any of these areas.
> 
> Twin Cites (and surrounding)
> Alexandria
> ...


I am in Alexandria, what do you have that needs to be done? Email sent!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

exmark1;417200 said:


> I am in Alexandria, what do you have that needs to be done? Email sent!


I think we are both looking to sub for someone. I can't sub out sub'd work. lol. I would if I could I guess, but first I gotta fill my plate.  Also, I dont see an email from you. I was hoping I would, to talk to you about mowing.

*To Contractors looking to Sub Out some work:* need a steady sub job along I94 anywhere in MN. I can relocate for a few months for the right job prsport


----------



## Lehner&Sons (Oct 26, 2004)

Image, are you still looking for work? I am looking for 1 truck in St Paul to work some commercial sites. Please contact me via e-mail at [email protected] if you are available!

Chris


----------

